# Licked some cocoa powder... should I induce vomiting?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Around 5 minutes ago Soro (70 lb) licked some cocoa powder off the floor. It was just a sprinkle that my roommate dropped, not a clump or anything. But I didn't see how much and I turned around just in time to see Soro licking madly at the floor. I got him to go away and there was still a light sprinkling left on the ground.
Sooo... I'm not sure how much he ingested. My roommate assures me that he really didn't drop that much. But should I induce vomiting just to be safe?
Thanks guys!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I believe he should be fine but here's a link: Chocolate and Dog Poisoning


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nah, it takes quite a bit of chocolate to cause any harm. If you had a smaller dog, I might say yes to be safe, but he's big. I'd probably give dinner and water and forget about it.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I've been looking at all the sites I can find and I don't think Soro's eaten nearly enough. Thanks goodness! I've just reminded my roommate to be more careful


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A few Hershey's kisses will not hurt a large dog ... not good, but won't hurt.


----------

